
Men’s Stress Increases If Wife Earns More Than 40% of Household Income - binko
https://scitechdaily.com/mens-stress-increases-if-wife-earns-more-than-40-of-household-income/
======
bb2018
Elizabeth Warren is the author of a book called The Two-Income Trap - which is
mostly apolitical and talks about an interesting economic/statistical paradox.

If a man and woman make equal amounts in a marriage, they are twice as likely
to undergo financially hardship as a marriage where the male is the sole
breadwinner. This is because almost any couple is going to budget more than
50% of their total income regardless, so a single firing or loss of job can
lead to financial hardship. It is paradoxical because a second income should
provide an additional safety net, but because of the way people budget having
two points of failure (even if the failure isn't as devastating) increases the
odds.

I am unable to get into the original article, but I wonder if it is always the
case that men's stress increases if wife earns more than 40% or if it is the
case that men's stress increases when the wife earns more than 40% and less
than 60%.

------
duxup
It sounds like this occurs during some sort of change, such as she earns more
or he earns less.

Any job change, loss, etc certainly bring stresses of their own.

